# Renovating the Laundry Room in 7 days



## LeviDIY (Apr 16, 2009)

Well done!! I like on the cheap too!


----------



## Scuba_Dave (Jan 16, 2009)

Huge improvement, I like the tile
Grout can be a pain, but once you get used to the method not too bad


----------



## techprincesse (Aug 20, 2009)

That is just BEAUTIFUL. Did you have concrete under the old tile or was it backerboard?

I wish I had redone my laundry area before I bought new appliances. Mine doesnt have any vinyl on the floor, its just naked concrete. The concrete floor is so DUSTY... Seems like no amount of sweeping cleaning will remedy it. I am tired of blasting myself for dropping wet or clean clothes on the concrete floor when transferring from washer to dryer... *UGH*


----------



## newbsauce (Jul 29, 2009)

techprincesse said:


> That is just BEAUTIFUL. Did you have concrete under the old tile or was it backerboard?
> 
> I wish I had redone my laundry area before I bought new appliances. Mine doesnt have any vinyl on the floor, its just naked concrete. The concrete floor is so DUSTY... Seems like no amount of sweeping cleaning will remedy it. I am tired of blasting myself for dropping wet or clean clothes on the concrete floor when transferring from washer to dryer... *UGH*


It had tile over the concrete. I used flexguard mortar in order to allow some "give". So far so good on that front. I'd recommend giving it a try, its really not hard at all.


----------

